# Anyone heard of koldolmar?



## squashedabit (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm trying to find a recipe for this stuff called "koldolmar" that my Mum had as a kid.  A family friend made it and the stories of the bliss it imparted have reached mythic proportions.  It's a type of Swedish cabbage roll baked with some kind of gravy- not tomato based.  I've only found one "iffy" recipe on the entire internet, and it has meat-stuffed cabbage rolls baked in cream and a bit of brown sugar?  My Mum's in her 70's now and I was hoping to suprise her with a batch.  Sound familiar to anyone?  TIA...


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I found this on another site, could this be it???  It sure sounds good!!


> Sounds like an old Swedish recipe handed down to me called Koldolmar


 . 1 1/2 lb hamburg, 1/2 lb ground pork,1/2 lb. ground veal,1 c. cooked rice, 2 eggs, 1/4 teas. allspice or mace,2 c. water, 1 onion minced finely, 2 t. salt, 20 grinds of pepper. Mix together to a spongy bulk. Boil 1 - 2 heads cabbage till softened. Pull leaves apart, shave off thick rib. Put 1 large T. meat mixture on one end and roll up turning in sides to contain the meat. Fasten with a toothpick or, I just place loose end down on greased brownie pan. Sprinkle brown sugar over tops of rolls. Bake at 375 , 45 min. Pour off any liquid in panTurn down heat to 300. Drizzle on some heavy cream. Continue baking another 2 hours basting with cream if needed.. Rolls will be browned. Turn oven down if they are getting too brown.

BYW,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to DC!!


----------



## squashedabit (Sep 26, 2005)

ooh, Texasgirl, that looks promising.  Thanks alot!  Now I have a starting point for my project.  I think I like this DC place...


----------



## wrstewart (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry this is a year later-- did you get the recipe you needed? (See end of these comments for an explanation of the name.) I just made a batch the other day. My mother (nee Erlandson) used a combination of ground beef and pork, maybe 1-1/2 lbs beef and 1/2 lb pork, plus an egg, about 1/4-1/3 cup finely chopped onion, 3/4-1 cup leftover cooked rice (she used white, I tried brown this time--both work fine) 1 tsp. salt, 1/4 tsp each black pepper and allspice, ground; mix well for the filling. Blanch a large head of cabbage (about 8 minutes) in boiling water and pull off 12 outer leaves (you may have to blanch again toward the end). Cut off the ribs--I usually just roll these up with the filling. Put 1/12 meat mixture on cabbage leaf and roll up, securing with a toothpick, and fry in butter (or a combination of butter and oil) in a large deep pan that has a lid (like for frying chicken) until browned a bit on all sides. Add 3-4 cups beef broth, cover, and simmer on top of the stove or bake at 350 for an hour or so (you can reduce the heat and let them bake longer if you like). The amount of broth depends on whether you use the oven (more) or stovetop (less) Remove the koldolmar and keep warm while you make the gravy, adding beef broth if needed. Shake up 1 cup milk and 1/3 cup flour in a jar and add to the broth/drippings in the pan, along with additional salt, pepper, and allspice to taste. We didn't use the brown sugar some other recipes call for, but if you like the extra sweetness, go ahead.

I suspect that the name "koldolmar" comes from Greek/Turkish "dolmades" or stuffed grape leaves. The Swedes would not have had grape leaves, but they had plenty of cabbage, and, along with the French, they were allied with the Ottoman Turkish Empire against the Habsburg interests in Europe. The word "dolma" (plural, "dolmar") is too much like "domaldes" to be a coincidence, especially when you compare the recipes.


----------

